
Show HN: OSM Tile Creation on AWS Spot - ofosos
https://ofosos.org/2018/11/04/osm-tile-creation-on-aws-spot/
======
Patatarte
It is mentioned that Spot instances can be reclaimed without notice but there
is a 2 min grace period. If your application checkpoints then that’s not much
an issue.

